# How much rice?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I give mine about 1 large tablesponful of cooked rice, plus a levellish tablespoon of chicken, fish, etc, twice a day - they are smaller than Pushkin though. One egg each with half a slice of toast is a meal for one of my small dogs. Running Pushkin through the spreadsheet I set up to work out calories etc, I would reckon he needs (with light to medium exercise) around 300 - 350 kcals a day. 

100g of cooked white rice 130 kcals
100g of poached skinless chicken breast 114 kcals
100g of white fish (pollock) 92 kcals
1 egg 70 kcals

So an egg (70), 100g cooked rice (130), and 100g cooked chicken (114) or 100g cooked fish (92) each day would be about right, although as he may not be digesting everything well an extra egg might be a good idea. The small quantity of low fat cottage cheese won't make much difference as it is low in calories anyway. As you are having to feed him a low fat diet he will probably feel hungrier, especially with the steroids he is on. If you are feeding this long term I would grind up the eggshells and add a pinch to each meal to provide calcium. 

Hope that helps - and hoping for good news for Pushkin.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I'll have to get the scales out! Thanks fjm.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

When you feed raw, you have to figure 3% of body weight for an adult, a little more for a puppy. Since you're not feeding 100% raw, I would start at 4% and increase or decrease from there. Which means a little less than 1/2 pound of your mixture.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks


----------

